
Julia Box – Run Julia from the Browser. No Setup. Donated by Google Cloud - Temasik
https://www.juliabox.com
======
echlebek
If there's no setup then why do I have to authenticate?

~~~
SunChrono
There's a click-through Terms of Service license you have to agree to.

------
Szpadel
There should be demo instance or at least screenshots what to expect before
signing in.

